# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  CHEKHOV and GONCHAROV

## sperk

Amazon.com: RUSSIAN - ENGLISH DUAL-LANGUAGE BOOK of TWO RUSSIAN CLASSICS: CHEKHOV and GONCHAROV: Enjoy Reading Russian Classical Literature with Page-for-Page English Translation (9781453683293): Zoia Sproesser: Books

----------

